# Boston Police Rankings



## smd6169

I am trying to start a thread for those on the Boston list. Please share what you scored, if your a resident, where you ranked on the list and hopefully soon - if you got called.

Scored a 94, Resident, 191 on the list.


----------



## AFCOP

smd6169 said:


> I am trying to start a thread for those on the Boston list. Please share what you scored, if your a resident, where you ranked on the list and hopefully soon - if you got called.
> 
> Scored a 94, Resident, 191 on the list.


Resident
Score 92
Veteran
34 on the eligible list

* Got a letter from BPD to come in Saturday for an "Early Application Brief"... if I'm interested


----------



## smd6169

So they are calling folks allready? Are you going? Please update how many were called, they are hiring etc... good luck.


----------



## AFCOP

smd6169 said:


> So they are calling folks allready? Are you going? Please update how many were called, they are hiring etc... good luck.


The letter I got in the mail saturday, was notice to come in for a "Early Application Briefing," on saturday the 12th, what Im told (by my roomate who got the same notice last year/graduated in april) is that they bring you in give you paperwork to start the hiring process, ahead of CS and then soon after you'll get a card from CS....


----------



## smd6169

Good for you! So at a rank of 34 they must be looking at 15 + although I would guess at least 30 or more. I take it you are going. Find out as much info on how many they are looking to hire etc...and share. Again, congrats and good luck.


----------



## soxrock75

93....NON-VET, Resident and currently #233

I would be venturing a guess that BPD would be looking to hire 50 or so. They just started a new class on 10/31 and are probably looking at March or April for a new one to possibly overlap with the current class.

Looking at the Boston list, the top 150 or so are veterans. Which makes me wonder how many will return cards or be eligible? I would think that many of those on the list may be on Active Duty or might not pass the background?


----------



## AFCOP

soxrock75 said:


> 93....NON-VET, Resident and currently #233
> 
> I would be venturing a guess that BPD would be looking to hire 50 or so. They just started a new class on 10/31 and are probably looking at March or April for a new one to possibly overlap with the current class.
> 
> Looking at the Boston list, the top 150 or so are veterans. Which makes me wonder how many will return cards or be eligible? I would think that many of those on the list may be on Active Duty or might not pass the background?


So what are you trying to say? those of us that are Vet's are a bunch of criminals who wont pass the background???


----------



## wryman

smd6169 said:


> Good for you! So at a rank of 34 they must be looking at 15 + although I would guess at least 30 or more. I take it you are going. Find out as much info on how many they are looking to hire etc...and share. Again, congrats and good luck.


Rumor is 200-300!!!


----------



## smd6169

wryman said:


> Rumor is 200-300!!!


I heard the same, that they will be seeking to fill 200 - 300 positions, I just hope they do it with a few large classes as opposed to many smaller ones.


----------



## smd6169

UPDATE: Started at a rank of 189, then 191 now 192. Life is good!


----------



## JoninNH

soxrock75 said:


> 93....NON-VET, Resident and currently #233
> Looking at the Boston list, the top 150 or so are veterans. Which makes me wonder how many will return cards or be eligible? I would think that many of those on the list may be on Active Duty or might not pass the background?


So what would make you think that Veterans won't pass the background? Besides whatever shame you feel for not serving the Country?


----------



## soxrock75

JoninNH said:


> So what would make you think that Veterans won't pass the background? Besides whatever shame you feel for not serving the Country?


Settle Down Guys......I am not trying to start anything here. My post was not a knock on VETS. I have *the utmost respect for those that have served and are currently serving our country,* What I was trying to say is that the law of averages will disqualify many of those at the tops of any town's list, be them Veterans, Disabled Veterans or civilians. With that many Veterans on the Boston List, they have the added drawback of many possibly being on Active Duty and deferring until future classes.

While Veterans are noble and honorable for the countless sacrifices that they make, they are still normal people that will have disqualifying factors just like civilians such as: poor credit, bad references / job history, parking tickets, excise taxes etc. You have to admit that it would be difficult to argue this point.

I was simply trying to give some hope to those that aren't at the top of Boston's list, like myself. I am realistic and recognize that Boston may never get to me down at #233. So, AFCop and JoninNH I wish you luck in the BPD process.

Also, I feel no shame in the fact that I did not serve my country. The military simply was not a right fit for me at the time and I chose a different path. Kudos to you for serving, and I Thank You.


----------



## AFCOP

Just came from BPD HQ with my 26 page application package


----------



## smd6169

Did they share any info on How many cards/letters they sent out? How many showed up? How many do they plan to hire for this class and subsequent classes?



AFCOP said:


> Just came from BPD HQ with my 26 page application package


----------



## AFCOP

smd6169 said:


> Did they share any info on How many cards/letters they sent out? How many showed up? How many do they plan to hire for this class and subsequent classes?


Cards un know at this time, currently there is funding for 35 officers, with a target class of 75 in April, have to wait until January for the final number/funding.... Menino came out in the globe saying he will have 100 on by the fall..


----------



## AFCOP

I think this application is going to give me an ulcer!


----------



## smd6169

When is it due? Which part is giving you trouble?


AFCOP said:


> I think this application is going to give me an ulcer!


----------



## AFCOP

smd6169 said:


> When is it due? Which part is giving you trouble?


Due saturday, 98% complete, I re-typed the application In microsoft word, scanned in all the required documents and printed them out in color (benefits of working for uncle sam... access to some pretty sweet computer stuff), got all my letters of reference, just have to get my three neighbor references, so I'm almost there...they just make you feel like that one time in 8th grade when you were late returning your books to the library, they'll disqualify you!... One piece of advice to all those who are soon to enter the process... Be early!... we in the military have a saying "to be early is to be on time, to be on time is to be late, and to be late is wrong"... the last saturday meeting people were being turned away who showed up at 0900


----------



## smd6169

As I previously stated to you, I am trying to get all my info goatherd now. The references, do you need to supply them with names or actual letters from them?

Hurry up and wait as we used to say in the Army (but yes, I am sadly not a VET). When I get that letter, I am camping out the night prior :smile: cause noone is turning me away.



AFCOP said:


> Due saturday, 98% complete, I re-typed the application In microsoft word, scanned in all the required documents and printed them out in color (benefits of working for uncle sam... access to some pretty sweet computer stuff), got all my letters of reference, just have to get my three neighbor references, so I'm almost there...they just make you feel like that one time in 8th grade when you were late returning your books to the library, they'll disqualify you!... One piece of advice to all those who are soon to enter the process... Be early!... we in the military have a saying "to be early is to be on time, to be on time is to be late, and to be late is wrong"... the last saturday meeting people were being turned away who showed up at 0900


----------



## AFCOP

Any one else on here going through the application process for Boston??


----------



## evidence

Good luck to all of you. When I signed my card for Boston they told me they were putting on 40, they wound up sending 90 to the PAT. We ended up with a class of around 65.


----------



## smd6169

Evidance - how's it going there? Any dropouts?


evidence said:


> Good luck to all of you. When I signed my card for Boston they told me they were putting on 40, they wound up sending 90 to the PAT. We ended up with a class of around 65.


----------



## AFCOP

smd6169 said:


> Evidance - how's it going there? Any dropouts?


Got word that there were guys showing up for the academy who could hardly do 10 pushups...ouch... Goes to show you should take there advice and hit the GYM early!


----------



## AFCOP

Home visit today, thats a good sign right?? 
Now have to start formulating good answers as to why I have 9 Moving violations :beat: 
although most of them were from when I first got my license and nothing serious like running over grandma in the cross walk.....:$


----------



## smd6169

I am sure you'll do fine :innocent: . Good luck. See if you can find out how many cards they sent, how many hiring etc... for us poor folks waiting for that call.


----------



## AFCOP

smd6169 said:


> I am sure you'll do fine :innocent: . Good luck. See if you can find out how many cards they sent, how many hiring etc... for us poor folks waiting for that call.


Yeah don't know, I havent gotten my card yet.... hope I didnt miss it in the mail... ](*,)


----------



## smd6169

Does the HRD site list you on a Certification list? This is what I typically check once a week or so....


----------



## Guest

Hello all: scored an 89, vet resident EMT, currently 63 on Boston, havent heard anything, didnt get an early application invite. Waiting is nothing new for civil service, anyone in the same boat as me? 
Rangers lead the way.


----------



## AFCOP

southbaydeputy said:


> Hello all: scored an 89, vet resident EMT, currently 63 on Boston, havent heard anything, didnt get an early application invite. Waiting is nothing new for civil service, anyone in the same boat as me?
> Rangers lead the way.


thats kind of odd, there was a girl turning in her application with me last week who was a resident non-vet...


----------



## smd6169

Well, I know they called the rank of 34 which using the Civil Service formula of 2n+1 is is for 21 spots. With 13 tied for the Rank of 63, and using the 2n+1 formula they would need to hire for 37 spots.

Here is the way I figured things with rankings (I only listed a few of them):

Rank: 34 - 21 positions
Rank: 56 - 31 positions
Rank: 76 - 40 Positions
Rank: 99 - 52 Positions
Rank: 148 (first Civilian) - 76 Positions
Rank: 191 (My rank with a high score of 94) - 98 Positions


----------



## smd6169

EXCUSE ME? WHAT? Could this be because she is Female or are politics involved? Do I need to call my lawyer?



AFCOP said:


> thats kind of odd, there was a girl turning in her application with me last week who was a resident non-vet...


----------



## Guest

AFCOP said:


> thats kind of odd, there was a girl turning in her application with me last week who was a resident non-vet...


Yeah, I thought it was strange that I didnt get an early application package, the female must have some juice with BPD. Who would have thought that CS would skip people on the list and just select certain others? Shocking. I know I'm bitter, guess I should put a call into recruiting for some bullshit excuse.
Rangers lead the way.


----------



## smd6169

The top 150 or so on the list are Veterans and only 3-6 are feamles (going be name only). They may have "exhuasted" the veterans female list and dipped down to "us" none vets.



southbaydeputy said:


> Yeah, I thought it was strange that I didnt get an early application package, the female must have some juice with BPD. Who would have thought that CS would skip people on the list and just select certain others? Shocking. I know I'm bitter, guess I should put a call into recruiting for some bullshit excuse.
> Rangers lead the way.


----------



## billj

southbaydeputy said:


> Yeah, I thought it was strange that I didnt get an early application package, the female must have some juice with BPD. Who would have thought that CS would skip people on the list and just select certain others? Shocking. I know I'm bitter, guess I should put a call into recruiting for some bullshit excuse.
> Rangers lead the way.


Its called the Cadet program. 1/3 of all academy spots go to Police Cadets. You need to remember that when you crunch numbers for a spot.


----------



## smd6169

I did not know that. So A class of 30 will have 10 cadet spots....will they call 2n+1 cadets for every 1 cadet spot? Regardless...I am all done with stressing out about Boston PD. The whole hiring prcess in MA is screwed up. I hope I get called but in the mean time I am going to start the process with Chicago PD.



billj said:


> Its called the Cadet program. 1/3 of all academy spots go to Police Cadets. You need to remember that when you crunch numbers for a spot.


----------



## AFCOP

southbaydeputy said:


> Yeah, I thought it was strange that I didnt get an early application package, the female must have some juice with BPD. Who would have thought that CS would skip people on the list and just select certain others? Shocking. I know I'm bitter, guess I should put a call into recruiting for some bullshit excuse.
> Rangers lead the way.


I think youre looking a little too far into this boys and girls, Boston PD can't just go skipping around selecting who they want on the list and who they dont, after all CS is the one's who will be sending out cards, not BPD, BPD call's down for x amount of vacancies and CS sends out the cards corresponding, and from talking to the one particular female who got called and is a non-vet, it doesnt seem that she has that big a "dime" in the department, as a matter of fact she's one of those rare instances where someone takes the test just for sh!ts and giggles not even expecting to get on the job and get's called... 
Bottom line is if youre in the zero-200 (or maybe even higher) range you'll most likely get the call, Boston is down quite a few officers, so SMD and all the others... take a deep breath and relax, you'll get the call, may not be today or tomorrow but it will come. 
And as always I'll keep you guys posted on my progress through the process...


----------



## AFCOP

Got my card today... one step closer, background is moving along well.... anyone else receive cards?


----------



## smd6169

Got mine for Boston too. Going to sign the book and start the procees. I am psyched!


AFCOP said:


> Got my card today... one step closer, background is moving along well.... anyone else receive cards?


----------



## AFCOP

There's a rumor floating around that there may be a March Academy rather than the planned april start....


----------



## smd6169

Sweet...hope it works out for us both.


AFCOP said:


> There's a rumor floating around that there may be a March Academy rather than the planned april start....


----------



## AFCOP

Talking to my Investigator over the weekend, he told me that they are looking for 100 people for a March academy....but not sure if they are going to get through the 100 applications needed.


----------



## soxrock75

AFCOP said:


> Talking to my Investigator over the weekend, he told me that they are looking for 100 people for a March academy....but not sure if they are going to get through the 100 applications needed.


 If they are looking at hiring 100 , they would have to have sent out cards to the top 201? 
I don't think they sent that many cards out?

It's funny, a co-worker of mine is #24 and his backgound investigator said the same thing about looking for 100????


----------



## AFCOP

soxrock75 said:


> If they are looking at hiring 100 , they would have to have sent out cards to the top 201?
> I don't think they sent that many cards out?
> 
> It's funny, a co-worker of mine is #24 and his backgound investigator said the same thing about looking for 100????


Yeah I'm not sure how many cards they sent out... but Menino came out a few weeks back saying there will be 100 new PO's on the street in the fall....


----------



## smd6169

Boston called the first 234 +/- names on the list covering through the rank of 192 which is the 94, Civilian, residents....which is me unk: . I signed the list and am in the process of completeing by background packet. 93's.....your next to be called.



AFCOP said:


> Yeah I'm not sure how many cards they sent out... but Menino came out a few weeks back saying there will be 100 new PO's on the street in the fall....


----------



## soxrock75

smd6169 said:


> Boston called the first 234 +/- names on the list covering through the rank of 192 which is the 94, Civilian, residents....which is me unk: . I signed the list and am in the process of completeing by background packet. 93's.....your next to be called.


Wow, I had no idea that many people were called. You'd think you would hear more about it from people on this board or friends etc. I am guessing that once they get the new class rolling in March or so, they will probably look to start another one once they have the new budget on July 1, 2006. I am a civilian 93.....and I got my fingers crossed already!!![-o<


----------



## smd6169

This is the breakdown I got so far as far as open slots: (60) Fulltime slots (General), (5) Cape Verdean Speaking, (25) Spanish Speaking, (?) Women/Other.....



soxrock75 said:


> Wow, I had no idea that many people were called. You'd think you would hear more about it from people on this board or friends etc. I am guessing that once they get the new class rolling in March or so, they will probably look to start another one once they have the new budget on July 1, 2006. I am a civilian 93.....and I got my fingers crossed already!!![-o<


----------



## PVD24

38 women


----------



## lostfx

On my card it said there is 5 slots for vietnamese speaking

Scored 92 no resident none vet, lowest scored i ever gotten on the CS exam but i finally got a card


----------



## AFCOP

lostfx said:


> On my card it said there is 5 slots for vietnamese speaking
> 
> Scored 92 no resident none vet, lowest scored i ever gotten on the CS exam but i finally got a card


Congrats, I scored the same and also lowest I've gotten, but I have Vet status.... did you say youre a non-residents?? "no resident none vet"


----------



## lostfx

I ment to say I'm non-resident non-vet, I do believe its cause i speak vietnamese. I am on a list of only 2 or 3 page of people I noticed.



AFCOP said:


> Congrats, I scored the same and also lowest I've gotten, but I have Vet status.... did you say youre a non-residents?? "no resident none vet"


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

soxrock75 said:


> Wow, I had no idea that many people were called. You'd think you would hear more about it from people on this board or friends etc.


My guess would be that most people aren't talking about it because they wanna keep a low profile and don't wanna give their business away... or maybe not "jinx" it!

It's a dog-eat-dog world.


----------



## soxrock75

Officer Dunngeon said:


> My guess would be that most people aren't talking about it because they wanna keep a low profile and don't wanna give their business away... or maybe not "jinx" it!
> 
> It's a dog-eat-dog world.


I can totally see why people wouldn't want to "jinx" it. Trust me, I am psyched that they called the first 193 or so because I am sitting at 234 right now. If all goes well and BPD is moving as agrressive as everyone says they are, I might get a card in the next 6 months or so. I thought I would have to wait alot longer.


----------



## AFCOP

lostfx said:


> I ment to say I'm non-resident non-vet, I do believe its cause i speak vietnamese. I am on a list of only 2 or 3 page of people I noticed.


Do you currently reside in Boston? Have you lived in Boston 1 year prior to taking the exam?


----------



## lostfx

I have never resided in Boston. I know that boston historically have never hired out side the city, and required you to live in the city 1 year prior to taking the test, but what can I say I did get a card.



AFCOP said:


> Do you currently reside in Boston? Have you lived in Boston 1 year prior to taking the exam?


----------



## soxrock75

lostfx said:


> I have never resided in Boston. I know that boston historically have never hired out side the city, and required you to live in the city 1 year prior to taking the test, but what can I say I did get a card.


WOW....Consider yourself lucky..VERY LUCKY!!!


----------



## AFCOP

soxrock75 said:


> WOW....Consider yourself lucky..VERY LUCKY!!!


You may have gotten a card, because you put down the code for Boston on the residency preference box on the test, but you won't get hired by the city if you have never and still do not reside in the city, Civil Service requires you to live in the city one year prior to taking the exam to claim residency, the City of Boston, requires you to live and remain a resident prior to and after being hired. Once you walk in with your application and it has no Boston addresses, and your vehicles, tax returns, and voter registration are not to a Boston address they going to tell you come back in a few years when you have residency. Residency is something they are very big on and don't budge or make exceptions...

You must have slipped through a crack in the system.....


----------



## smd6169

Poor fella...what a way to begin the week...slipping through the cracks.



AFCOP said:


> You may have gotten a card, because you put down the code for Boston on the residency preference box on the test, but you won't get hired by the city if you have never and still do not reside in the city, Civil Service requires you to live in the city one year prior to taking the exam to claim residency, the City of Boston, requires you to live and remain a resident prior to and after being hired. Once you walk in with your application and it has no Boston addresses, and your vehicles, tax returns, and voter registration are not to a Boston address they going to tell you come back in a few years when you have residency. Residency is something they are very big on and don't budge or make exceptions...
> 
> You must have slipped through a crack in the system.....


----------



## lostfx

I do believe I got a card because I am on a separate list for Vietnamese speaking only. So Boston may have not had that many people who took the CS with this ability so they must hire outside the city. I was granted residency preference in my home town which is not Boston.


----------



## smd6169

My assigned BG Investigator told me that the guy he met with before me was not eligible because there was a 5 month gap in his Boston Residancy....hey good luck to you but don't get your hopes too high.


----------



## soxrock75

lostfx said:


> I do believe I got a card because I am on a separate list for Vietnamese speaking only. So Boston may have not had that many people who took the CS with this ability so they must hire outside the city. I was granted residency preference in my home town which is not Boston.


"Must hire outside the city???" Ummmm, I don't hink they have to follow that logic. Not only is there the Civil Service "residency" rule, but the City of Boston also has a strict residency rule as well. And as we all know with Police Hiring in Massachusetts, at least at the Civil Service level, RESIDENCY IS EVERYTHING!!! Good luck though.......


----------



## HousingCop

lostfx may get hired because he does speak a critical language, even though he doesn't have the residency. IF they offer him the job, and it's a big IF, he'd have to be a city resident by his start date. The previous Commissioner (English Paul) can and did hire people onto the BPD who had not even taken the CS test through a little known loophole that CS has. 

Not too many moons ago, about 6 people with critical language skills were appointed to the academy without benefit of taking the CS test. The Boston P.C. can appoint people to a BPD position if they are deemed qualified. This provision I am told is so that returning war veterans who were overseas while the test was administered could be appointed straight away. These returning veterans were basically winners of high awards during combat operations. This of course was during the WW2 and Korean era when the world was a larger place. Now, they can and have until recently sent the test packets overseas and had it administered by a superior officer. 

I am not too familiar with the chapter & section but I know it's still on the books and was used fairly recently. So....... discuss this interesting point.


----------



## lostfx

Well I went to the initial interview. Yes they realized I do not live in Boston; there are about 10 Vietnamese Boston residences who took the CS test. The reason while I received a card was just in case some of these other people didn't make the cut. There are actually 3 people not residence of Boston who can speak Vietnamese that also received the card. BG investigator said the rest of the people don't really have to worry about "me" taking there slot, since 5 slots are set aside for Vietnamese speaking candidate only, and Vietnamese Boston residence who pass everything have first dibs. So now its just a big waiting game, I'm still putting full effort into this and know there is only a slim chances of even getting on.


----------



## Patrick258

Well housing cop any chance you know who was the last to be hired like this without a cs test????


----------



## smd6169

Any of you guys that handed your packets in and went to the informational session last Friday hear anything yet?


----------



## bc02eagle

Right now I am ranked #165 on the Boston Police list and I have submitted all my info to my background detectives. Now all the talk I have heard recently suggests that they are going to be putting a large academy together for this march. Also from what everyone says, about 1/2 of the people wash out due to certain things, be it a crimanl record or whatever else. SO I was figuring that if I did not make this academy then i would definately make the next one. But today I talked to a recruit investigations detective and he said it did not look good because I am soooo far down the list???? I don't quite get it...Can anyone offer any insight here because now I am freaking out big time!!!


----------



## smd6169

I am in the same boat, ranked @ 191 (94 none-vet) but at least you got a hold of someone. If we are sooo down the list, why call us? Anyhow, PM me...let me know who your BG Investigator is etc...Oh ya, I am freaking out too....:alcoholi:



bc02eagle said:


> Right now I am ranked #165 on the Boston Police list and I have submitted all my info to my background detectives. Now all the talk I have heard recently suggests that they are going to be putting a large academy together for this march. Also from what everyone says, about 1/2 of the people wash out due to certain things, be it a crimanl record or whatever else. SO I was figuring that if I did not make this academy then i would definately make the next one. But today I talked to a recruit investigations detective and he said it did not look good because I am soooo far down the list???? I don't quite get it...Can anyone offer any insight here because now I am freaking out big time!!!


----------



## bc02eagle

they said I have not been assigned to a BG detective yet. I called the BPD Hr director and left a message. I just want to find out if the detective was mistaken or what. I just want her to call me back ASAP!!! I just don't get it. If the numbers are correct I should be in line for next academy AT THE VERY LEAST...



smd6169 said:


> I am in the same boat, ranked @ 191 (94 none-vet) but at least you got a hold of someone. If we are sooo down the list, why call us? Anyhow, PM me...let me know who your BG Investigator is etc...Oh ya, I am freaking out too....:alcoholi:


----------



## smd6169

When did you turn your packet in? Did you not meet with a BG then or were they just doing the initial query and then your assigned someone later? Let me know what the HR Dir says...



bc02eagle said:


> they said I have not been assigned to a BG detective yet. I called the BPD Hr director and left a message. I just want to find out if the detective was mistaken or what. I just want her to call me back ASAP!!! I just don't get it. If the numbers are correct I should be in line for next academy AT THE VERY LEAST...


----------



## bc02eagle

smd6169 said:


> When did you turn your packet in? Did you not meet with a BG then or were they just doing the initial query and then your assigned someone later? Let me know what the HR Dir says...


I turned my packet in on the 28th of dec. all completed and ready to go. I did meet with a det. And last friday I had to go to that mandatory info session. Right now I don't know what the deal is. She has not called me back yet but I will post as soon as I hear from her.


----------



## smd6169

I turned mine in on the 27th. I know someone who turned their in in November who hasn't heard yet. I believe the BG Investigator you met with when handing your paperwork in is who your assigned investigator is. Anyhow, it's only been 2 weeks (tommorow) for you, give it a little more time. They are all not answering probably because the are busy rushing to get all this done. At 191 I am confident I will get through this, stay positive and stop worrying (and freaking me out) :jump:



bc02eagle said:


> I turned my packet in on the 28th of dec. all completed and ready to go. I did meet with a det. And last friday I had to go to that mandatory info session. Right now I don't know what the deal is. She has not called me back yet but I will post as soon as I hear from her.


----------



## soxrock75

Any update on those that are in the BPD process???

I know that some people are having the psych and oral board this week.


----------



## smd6169

Last I heard I was still sitting in a filing cabinet awaiting BPD to get to my rank of 191 which was the bottom of this Cert list (I think/Score of 94) and assign me a BGi.

BPD does not conduct oral boards unless you are referring to the PSYCH interview....or am I mistaken?



soxrock75 said:


> Any update on those that are in the BPD process???
> 
> I know that some people are having the psych and oral board this week.


----------



## lostfx

I just got call today from a detective. He asked me who my BGI is. Then he asked me if anyone has done any fallow ups with me, in which I said no. He said he didn't know why my BGI didn't start yet. He asked me if my i passed in all my packet information and if it was accepted bye the BGI, which i replied yes. He then say that they would probably be doing my BGI soon, since they are getting low on the list.


----------



## smd6169

If I recall, you are on the Vietnamese speaking list and are not a Boston Resident. When the detective stated they were getting low on the list, was that for the Vietnamese speaking list or in general?



lostfx said:


> I just got call today from a detective. He asked me who my BGI is. Then he asked me if anyone has done any fallow ups with me, in which I said no. He said he didn't know why my BGI didn't start yet. He asked me if my i passed in all my packet information and if it was accepted bye the BGI, which i replied yes. He then say that they would probably be doing my BGI soon, since they are getting low on the list.


----------



## lostfx

Wow that was quick. Just got a call today from HR to go get my pychological and medical. I don't know if they did my BG investigation cause of the call i gotten yesterday, also it seems they didn't even contact any of the people from previous job, bosses, neighbors, etc. Eh maybe they are running way behind and just going to do everything at once.


----------



## lostfx

Well the detective didn't know I was vietnamese speaking or have never resided in Boston till I told him after he said they were getting pretty low on the list and he couldn't figure out why nothing was done on my BG or even who was doing it. So i told him my situation after the fact and he said maybe thats the reason why nothing is going one with your BG. Then like I stated above I just got a call from HR telling me to come in to do the psychological and medical tomorrow. So i have no clue whats going on. I know they haven't done the BG cause i would of heard something from my bosses,neighbors, friends etc. I could be on a seperate boat then the rest of you, but i'm pretty sure no one really knows whats going on. Not even the people down at the Boston PD headquarters.


----------



## smd6169

If the detective did not know you were off the Vietnamese list then what call list did he contact you off of?


lostfx said:


> Well the detective didn't know I was vietnamese speaking or have never resided in Boston till I told him after he said they were getting pretty low on the list and he couldn't figure out why nothing was done on my BG or even who was doing it. So i told him my situation after the fact and he said maybe thats the reason why nothing is going one with your BG. Then like I stated above I just got a call from HR telling me to come in to do the psychological and medical tomorrow. So i have no clue whats going on. I know they haven't done the BG cause i would of heard something from my bosses,neighbors, friends etc. I could be on a seperate boat then the rest of you, but i'm pretty sure no one really knows whats going on. Not even the people down at the Boston PD headquarters.


----------



## lostfx

He said he had a list of people who he was checking up with to see where they were at in the BGI part. I turn in all my information on December 28, 2005 and this is the first time I heard from anyone. Maybe the list was for canidates is for expedited canidates and I am on there cause I can speak a critical language.


----------



## smd6169

Any one hear anything new on their status? I was contacted last week by my assigned Background Investigator and he is working my file....


----------



## evidence

You guys get a stard date yet????


----------



## smd6169

Last I heard mid-march....also heard [not to start any rumors] a possible 2nd class around September....


evidence said:


> You guys get a stard date yet????


----------



## Guest

Anything new yet?? sitting at #34 on the list, called for psych exam but my Uncle Sam Called me first, and decided to send me half way around the world to the big sand box! Hopefully will be home in july/aug hopefully just in time to take the psych/physical and PAT for the next academy...


As they say... "One Weekend A Month My @SS!"

fingers crossed for an end of july return to the states!


----------



## JoninNH

ESFS said:


> ... Uncle Sam Called me first, and decided to send me half way around the world to the big sand box!...


Thank you for your service!!!!! Good luck, God bless, and stay safe!!!!


----------

